# Genitore 1 e genitore 2 o padre e madre?



## Pincopallino (29 Luglio 2021)

Cosa ne pensate?


----------



## patroclo (29 Luglio 2021)

Sul telefono di mio figlio sono genitore 3


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Luglio 2021)

Ma tu in merito cosa ne pensi?


----------



## patroclo (29 Luglio 2021)

Capisco le intenzioni ma trovo che siano più menate da "adultipoliticamentecorretti" che problemi reali dei bambini.
I problemi reali mi sembrano altri


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Luglio 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Capisco le intenzioni ma trovo che siano più menate da "adultipoliticamentecorretti" che problemi reali dei bambini.
> I problemi reali mi sembrano altri


diciamo che ognuno ha i suoi di problemi reali.
a me personalmente parlare o scrivere su documenti i termini genitore uno o due fa abbastanza schifo.
non che mi cambi la vita più di tanto ma se qualcuno mi chiedesse cosa preferisco, risponderei che preferisco padre e madre.
e non voto Salvini.


----------



## patroclo (29 Luglio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> diciamo che ognuno ha i suoi di problemi reali.
> a me personalmente parlare o scrivere su documenti i termini genitore uno o due fa abbastanza schifo.
> non che mi cambi la vita più di tanto ma se qualcuno mi chiedesse cosa preferisco, risponderei che preferisco padre e madre.
> e non voto Salvini.


Capisco che certe cose provochino reazioni simili, io alzò gli occhi , rido, magari bestemmio...ma non voto Salvini


----------



## abebis (29 Luglio 2021)

«Stop ai cavi audio ‘femmina’ e ‘maschio’, sono sessisti»: una petizione per cambiare il nome
					

Bando ai termini «maschio» e «femmina» per non offendere la sensibilità dei cavi audio - o meglio, dei loro connettori - che non dovessero...




					www.corriere.it
				




Propongo di cambiare i nomi dei cavi elettrici in "cazzo" / "figa":  non sono termini sessisti: indicano solo degli oggetti che, al giorno d'oggi, sono interscambiabili tra le persone.


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Luglio 2021)

Per genitore uno e due naturalmente si possono intendere due padri e/o due madri, cosa a cui io sono invece favorevole.
Ma non vedo perché non chiamarli entrambi padri o entrambi madri.


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Luglio 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> «Stop ai cavi audio ‘femmina’ e ‘maschio’, sono sessisti»: una petizione per cambiare il nome
> 
> 
> Bando ai termini «maschio» e «femmina» per non offendere la sensibilità dei cavi audio - o meglio, dei loro connettori - che non dovessero...
> ...


Si l’avevo letta tempo fa, sembra che il maschio femmina delle spine elettriche non piaccia più perché il prendente è spesso un maschio.


----------



## JON (29 Luglio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Per genitore uno e due naturalmente si possono intendere due padri e/o due madri, cosa a cui io sono invece favorevole.
> Ma non vedo perché non chiamarli entrambi padri o entrambi madri.


Evidentemente quando ce ne sono troppi vanno numerati.


----------



## JON (29 Luglio 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> «Stop ai cavi audio ‘femmina’ e ‘maschio’, sono sessisti»: una petizione per cambiare il nome
> 
> 
> Bando ai termini «maschio» e «femmina» per non offendere la sensibilità dei cavi audio - o meglio, dei loro connettori - che non dovessero...
> ...


Bel dilemma, ho una proposta spina/presa...


----------



## abebis (29 Luglio 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Bel dilemma, ho una proposta spina/presa...


Spina/presa deve essere definito (e io ancora mi confondo...    ).

Maschio/Femmina è così meravigliosamente semplice e intuitivo che nessuno me l'ha mai dovuto spiegare: detto e capito!

Anche se pensando ad una spina che entra in una presa, viene più da pensare ad un'orgia...


----------



## JON (29 Luglio 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Spina/presa deve essere definito (e io ancora mi confondo...    ).
> 
> Maschio/Femmina è così meravigliosamente semplice e intuitivo che nessuno me l'ha mai dovuto spiegare: detto e capito!
> 
> *Anche se pensando ad una spina che entra in una presa, viene più da pensare ad un'orgia... *


E certo, con tutte le prese che circolano in casa

Proveranno pure a cambiare i termini, ma l'influenza subliminale resterà. Capiranno che è meglio lasciare le cose come stanno.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2021)

Ci siete o ci fate?
Genitore 1 e 2 non è mai esistito.
Esiste “Esercitante la potestà genitoriale“ e sotto lo spazio per la firma dei genitori, di un genitore, dei nonni o di un giudice.
È una riconoscimento del dato di fatto che è possibile che non ci siano entrambi i genitori. Le coppie genitoriali omosessuali non c’entrano nulla perché per ora non vi è riconoscimento della potestà genitoriale in entrambi i componenti di tali coppie, ma nemmeno di coppie etero in cui uno dei genitori è sparito e il bambino viene educato in una coppia di fatto.


----------



## patroclo (29 Luglio 2021)

Dillo ai moduli nelle segreterie scolastiche


----------



## Vera (29 Luglio 2021)

Non era tutta una bufala?


----------



## ologramma (29 Luglio 2021)

mi sembra che scrivere così si sia cercato un compromesso staremo a vedere


----------



## Nocciola (29 Luglio 2021)

Una cazzata
Esattamente come abolire signori e signore o le categorie di xfaxtor 
Stiamo superando ogni limite


----------



## ologramma (29 Luglio 2021)

ricorda che i compromessi sono sempre cazzate , ci hanno fatto l'Italia , troveremo sempre da ridire sulle decisioni prese


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Luglio 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Evidentemente quando ce ne sono troppi vanno numerati.


Dici sia per questo che qualcuno lo vorrebbe?


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Luglio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci siete o ci fate?
> Genitore 1 e 2 non è mai esistito.
> Esiste “Esercitante la potestà genitoriale“ e sotto lo spazio per la firma dei genitori, di un genitore, dei nonni o di un giudice.
> È una riconoscimento del dato di fatto che è possibile che non ci siano entrambi i genitori. Le coppie genitoriali omosessuali non c’entrano nulla perché per ora non vi è riconoscimento della potestà genitoriale in entrambi i componenti di tali coppie, ma nemmeno di coppie etero in cui uno dei genitori è sparito e il bambino viene educato in una coppia di fatto.


Ma a te il temine genitore uno e due piace? Ho solo chiesto questo.


----------



## ologramma (29 Luglio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ma a te il temine genitore uno e due piace? Ho solo chiesto questo.


presto detto .....NO


----------



## JON (29 Luglio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Dici sia per questo che qualcuno lo vorrebbe?


Scherzavo.
Per risponderle alla tua domanda comunque posso dirti che per me resta solo una formalità.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Luglio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Cosa ne pensate?


Stiamo esagerando...
Genitori lo siamo...
Trovo assurdo essere denominato con un numero
Già lo sono al lavoro...
Preferisco mantenere un identità reale...c è una definizione in quanto ho un figlio e cerco di educarlo e crescerlo?
Quindi....su i vari moduli che rimanga madre e padre...
E basta con sto cazz di politicamente corretto...


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Luglio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> presto detto .....NO


Manco a me.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ma a te il temine genitore uno e due piace? Ho solo chiesto questo.


Ma è come chiedere se ti piace sposare una marziana.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Stiamo esagerando...
> Genitori lo siamo...
> Trovo assurdo essere denominato con un numero
> Già lo sono al lavoro...
> ...


Quando ero bambina c’era la patria potestà e la dicitura era “firma del padre o di chi ne fa le veci”. Mio padre scherzando, perché mia madre non è mai stata vice di nessuno, diceva a mia madre: ”Guarda che tu fai le veci!”
Ti piaceva di più delle due righe, numerate o no?


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Luglio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è come chiedere se ti piace sposare una marziana.


Sposare no, ma magari una bottarella perché no.


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Luglio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando ero bambina c’era la patria potestà e la dicitura era “firma del padre o di chi ne fa le veci”. Mio padre scherzando, perché mia madre non è mai stata vice di nessuno, diceva a mia madre: ”Guarda che tu fai le veci!”
> Ti piaceva di più delle due righe, numerate o no?


Pensa Bruni che io per anni ho pensato che fosse un errore e la parola giusta fosse Feci….


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Sposare no, ma magari una bottarella perché no.


Non dubito. Pure all3 marzian3


----------



## perplesso (29 Luglio 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Sul telefono di mio figlio sono genitore 3


questo suona inquietante


----------



## perplesso (29 Luglio 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Spina/presa deve essere definito (e io ancora mi confondo...    ).
> 
> Maschio/Femmina è così meravigliosamente semplice e intuitivo che nessuno me l'ha mai dovuto spiegare: detto e capito!
> 
> Anche se pensando ad una spina che entra in una presa, viene più da pensare ad un'orgia...


quindi se uno ti dovesse dire terra/forza vai nel panico proprio


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Luglio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando ero bambina c’era la patria potestà e la dicitura era “firma del padre o di chi ne fa le veci”. Mio padre scherzando, perché mia madre non è mai stata vice di nessuno, diceva a mia madre: ”Guarda che tu fai le veci!”
> Ti piaceva di più delle due righe, numerate o no?


No non mi piaceva manco quello...
Ma essere un numero non vuol dire nulla...
Perché i genitori sono delle entità numeriche?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No non mi piaceva manco quello...
> Ma essere un numero non vuol dire nulla...
> Perché i genitori sono delle entità numeriche?


Ma no! È per fare capire che ci sono due spazi e sono richieste due firme, per alcune cose, senza scrivere prima padre o madre per non trasmettere idea di gerarchia (per i pregressi della patria potestà).


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Luglio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no! È per fare capire che ci sono due spazi e sono richieste due firme, per alcune cose, senza scrivere prima padre o madre per non trasmettere idea di gerarchia (per i pregressi della patria potestà).


Sempre per il politicamente corretto...ma stiamo veramente esagerando...
Allora in automatico i figli dovrebbero avere per correttezza il doppio cognome messo in ordine alfabetico per non discriminare nessuno....


----------



## Vera (29 Luglio 2021)

In ogni caso, mi chiamassero come vogliono, tanto io sono sempre la mamma numero 1


----------



## patroclo (29 Luglio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> questo suona inquietante


...poi ci si abitua ...


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sempre per il politicamente corretto...ma stiamo veramente esagerando...
> Allora in automatico i figli dovrebbero avere per correttezza il doppio cognome messo in ordine alfabetico per non discriminare nessuno....


A me più che politicamente Corrette sembra solo il primo passo per cancellare dal vocabolario la coppia fatta da papà e mamma.
Ed attenzione io sono profondamente a favore delle famiglie Composta da due papà e due mamme e papà e mamma, perché una famiglia con figli nella mia testa è dove c’è amore A prescindere dal sesso dei genitori. 
e’ solo uno dei primi passi per appiattire tutto.


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sempre per il politicamente corretto...ma stiamo veramente esagerando...
> Allora in automatico i figli dovrebbero avere per correttezza il doppio cognome messo in ordine alfabetico per non discriminare nessuno....


A me più che politicamente Corrette sembra solo il primo passo per cancellare dal vocabolario la coppia fatta da papà e mamma.
Ed attenzione io sono profondamente a favore delle famiglie Composta da due papà e due mamme e papà e mamma, perché una famiglia con figli nella mia testa è dove c’è amore A prescindere dal sesso dei genitori. 
e’ solo uno dei primi passi per appiattire tutto.


----------



## void (30 Luglio 2021)

Niente contro le coppie fra  due uomini o fra due donne, ma un figlio necessita di un padre e una madre e non di due genitori.
E del politically correct sinceramente me ne sbatto proprio, che con questa scusa ne ho gia viste e sentite troppe di stronzate.


----------



## patroclo (30 Luglio 2021)

void ha detto:


> Niente contro le coppie fra  due uomini o fra due donne, ma un figlio necessita di un padre e una madre e non di due genitori.
> E del politically correct sinceramente me ne sbatto proprio, che con questa scusa ne ho gia viste e sentite troppe di stronzate.


Parli come le coppie "classiche" siano in qualche modo l'ideale...e di prove in merito non ne vedo.


----------



## Foglia (30 Luglio 2021)

void ha detto:


> Niente contro le coppie fra  due uomini o fra due donne, ma un figlio necessita di un padre e una madre e non di due genitori.
> E del politically correct sinceramente me ne sbatto proprio, che con questa scusa ne ho gia viste e sentite troppe di stronzate.


A dire la verità, lascia un pò perplessa anche me la questione della adozione nelle coppie gay. Anche se alla fine credo che sia veramente più che altro questione culturale, e sociale. Certamente un figlio cresce meglio se ha due figure con "ruoli" diversi, non so se sia necessario che si chiamino "madre" e "padre", quel che so sicuro è che se cresci in una coppia gay sei sottoposto a ogni genere di curiosità (del tipo che posso immaginare domande del tipo chi "fa" il padre e chi "fa" la madre, tanto per dirne una). Probabilmente comunque la dicitura "genitore 1" e "genitore 2", come dice @Brunetta, si rifà più che altro a retaggi che riecheggiano la necessità di non discriminare in alcun modo la madre, trovando un modo per così dire "neutrale". Si è sempre un pò nel confine, in queste cose. Vale a dire che nemmeno a me questa dicitura piace, più che altro la trovo "strana". Però è anche vero che prima di far partire i discorsi sul fatto che la parità deve essere sostanziale, e non basta certo il cambio di una dicitura, mi domando anche se questo non sia comunque un passo atto a sfavorire in un certo senso, il "chi viene prima", non so come dire. E poi probabilmente vi è tutta la questione incentrata su ruoli, anziché sul sesso.
A me che son vecchia inevitabilmente fa strano


----------



## ologramma (30 Luglio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> In ogni caso, mi chiamassero come vogliono, tanto io sono sempre la mamma numero 1


ma poi la madre è sempre certa il padre forse?


----------



## void (30 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> A dire la verità, lascia un pò perplessa anche me la questione della adozione nelle coppie gay. Anche se alla fine credo che sia veramente più che altro questione culturale, e sociale. Certamente un figlio cresce meglio se ha due figure con "ruoli" diversi, non so se sia necessario che si chiamino "madre" e "padre", quel che so sicuro è che se cresci in una coppia gay sei sottoposto a ogni genere di curiosità (del tipo che posso immaginare domande del tipo chi "fa" il padre e chi "fa" la madre, tanto per dirne una). Probabilmente comunque la dicitura "genitore 1" e "genitore 2", come dice @Brunetta, si rifà più che altro a retaggi che riecheggiano la necessità di non discriminare in alcun modo la madre, trovando un modo per così dire "neutrale". Si è sempre un pò nel confine, in queste cose. Vale a dire che nemmeno a me questa dicitura piace, più che altro la trovo "strana". Però è anche vero che prima di far partire i discorsi sul fatto che la parità deve essere sostanziale, e non basta certo il cambio di una dicitura, mi domando anche se questo non sia comunque un passo atto a sfavorire in un certo senso, il "chi viene prima", non so come dire. E poi probabilmente vi è tutta la questione incentrata su ruoli, anziché sul sesso.
> A me che son vecchia inevitabilmente fa strano


Penso che la parità non potrà essere sostanzialmente raggiunta finché l'evoluzione della specie (non la religione o la cultura) non consentira' alle coppie dello stesso sesso di riprodursi all'interno della coppia stessa. Ci sono materie in cui la parità non si può fare per legge. È come decidere a tavolino che gli uomini possono partorire perché devono avere le stesse opportunità delle donne. Nel nome della libertà e della parità stiamo perdendo di vista la realtà. Viviamo in mondo pieno di incongruenze. Per anni ho visto demonizzare gli OGM, nati dalla necessità di rendere il mais resistente ai parassiti e diminuire quindi l'uso di pesticidi e poi se avanzi qualche dubbio sul fatto di iniettarti uno spezzone di RNA che andrà a modificare il funzionamento delle tue cellule sei un bastardo egoista che deve morire in casa senza assistenza. E a ben guardare a demonizzare gli OGM ed i dubbiosi sono prevalentemente sempre gli stessi
E' un mio  parere, niente di più.


----------



## oriente70 (30 Luglio 2021)

Mancano il genitore 3, e 4 ... Cacchio ancora retrogadi ..


----------



## ivanl (30 Luglio 2021)

void ha detto:


> Viviamo in mondo pieno di incongruenze. Per anni ho visto demonizzare gli OGM, nati dalla necessità di rendere il mais resistente ai parassiti e diminuire quindi l'uso di pesticidi e poi se avanzi qualche dubbio sul fatto di iniettarti uno spezzone di RNA che andrà a modificare il funzionamento delle tue cellule sei un bastardo egoista che deve morire in casa senza assistenza. E a ben guardare a demonizzare gli OGM ed i dubbiosi sono prevalentemente sempre gli stessi
> E' un mio  parere, niente di più.


fatti fare AZ o JJ e risolvi due problemi in un colpo solo


----------



## void (30 Luglio 2021)

ivanl ha detto:


> fatti fare AZ o JJ e risolvi due problemi in un colpo solo


 Ho fatto il Covid, problema già risolto .  Comunque io parlavo del principio e non dello specifico problema del vacino, tema dal quale preferisco stare lontano.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Luglio 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Parli come le coppie "classiche" siano in qualche modo l'ideale...e di prove in merito non ne vedo.


Il problema è che stiamo arrivando al punto che le “classiche” ormai siano le “diverse” 
Sto politically correct a me ha frantumato un po’ le palle


----------



## Nocciola (30 Luglio 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Parli come le coppie "classiche" siano in qualche modo l'ideale...e di prove in merito non ne vedo.


E impara a quotare che ci metto un casino di tempo con il cell a sistemare i Quote


----------



## patroclo (30 Luglio 2021)

void ha detto:


> Penso che la parità non potrà essere sostanzialmente raggiunta finché l'evoluzione della specie (non la religione o la cultura) non consentira' alle coppie dello stesso sesso di riprodursi all'interno della coppia stessa. Ci sono materie in cui la parità non si può fare per legge. È come decidere a tavolino che gli uomini possono partorire perché devono avere le stesse opportunità delle donne. Nel nome della libertà e della parità stiamo perdendo di vista la realtà. Viviamo in mondo pieno di incongruenze. Per anni ho visto demonizzare gli OGM, nati dalla necessità di rendere il mais resistente ai parassiti e diminuire quindi l'uso di pesticidi e poi se avanzi qualche dubbio sul fatto di iniettarti uno spezzone di RNA che andrà a modificare il funzionamento delle tue cellule sei un bastardo egoista che deve morire in casa senza assistenza. E a ben guardare a demonizzare gli OGM ed i dubbiosi sono prevalentemente sempre gli stessi
> E' un mio  parere, niente di più.


Già se parti dal concetto che gli OGM sono stati fatti per migliorare la salute della terra pecchi di estrema ingenuità. Il concetto è produrre di più a minori costi, col piccolo particolare dell'irriproducibiltà naturale della pianta. Comunque destinati ad un'agricoltura iperintensiva, effettivamente resistono meglio ad alcuni agenti...ma direi che è solo una foglia di fico.
Gli OGM esistono da sempre, la buona vecchia selezione fatta dai contadini, è il concetto di legare il coltivatore a triplo filo a produttore di semi che è una relativa novità....non per nulla alcune multinazionali sono riuscite a "comprare" la maggior parte delle terre coltivate


----------



## patroclo (30 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Il problema è che stiamo arrivando al punto che le “classiche” ormai siano le “diverse”
> Sto politically correct a me ha frantumato un po’ le palle


Io sbaglio a quotare ma tu sbagli a capire...e non so cosa è peggio

Il politicamente ha sfrantumato le palle pure a me, soprattutto perché se ne fa un uso tale che poi diventa controproducente.

Io dico solo che di genitori etero di merda ce ne sono in abbondanza e non vedo perché i genitori omosessuali dovrebbero esserlo a prescindere.

Se un bambino ha problemi credo che sia perché certe cose gliele fanno pesare i compagni.

Quanti figli sono cresciuti con un solo genitore (per morte, divorzio, abbandono, emigrazione)? 
Non dico fosse la situazione ideale, ma in questi casi non si parla di anormalità


----------



## void (30 Luglio 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Già se parti dal concetto che gli OGM sono stati fatti per migliorare la salute della terra pecchi di estrema ingenuità. Il concetto è produrre di più a minori costi, col piccolo particolare dell'irriproducibiltà naturale della pianta. Comunque destinati ad un'agricoltura iperintensiva, effettivamente resistono meglio ad alcuni agenti...ma direi che è solo una foglia di fico.
> Gli OGM esistono da sempre, la buona vecchia selezione fatta dai contadini, è il concetto di legare il coltivatore a triplo filo a produttore di semi che è una relativa novità....non per nulla alcune multinazionali sono riuscite a "comprare" la maggior parte delle terre coltivate


C'è una profonda differenza fra selezione - naturale e non - e manipolazione genetica.
Sicuramente lo scopo primario degli OGM è l'aumento della produttività e la diminuzione dei costi, ma se questo implica un miglioramento delle condizioni ambientali perché demonizzare.
Vero anche che l'ibrido è sterile, ma tu davvero pensi che chi coltiva a livello industriale (che è poi chi usa i pesticidi) userebbe la stessa semenza per più di un raccolto? Il mais ibrido, che è pure sterile, esiste da ben prima degli OGM veri e proprio ed ha monopolizzato il mercato del mais destinato all'alimentazione animale (cioè il 99,9%). D'altra parte pure il mulo è un ibrido sterile....


----------



## Nocciola (30 Luglio 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Io sbaglio a quotare ma tu sbagli a capire...e non so cosa è peggio
> 
> Il politicamente ha sfrantumato le palle pure a me, soprattutto perché se ne fa un uso tale che poi diventa controproducente.
> 
> ...


Non penso che siano genitori di merda penso che l’ideale sia avere una figura maschile è una femminile di riferimento 
Che possono esistere anche se separati come riferimento 
Poi che anche tra le coppie etero questo riferimento possa mancare non lo metto in dubbio

Ps: giornataccia? Era una battuta quella sui quote


----------



## patroclo (30 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non penso che siano genitori di merda penso che l’ideale sia avere una figura maschile è una femminile di riferimento
> Che possono esistere anche se separati come riferimento
> Poi che anche tra le coppie etero questo riferimento possa mancare non lo metto in dubbio
> 
> Ps: giornataccia? Era una battuta quella sui quote


...ma no, giornata tranquilla... è che sei un po' de coccio


----------



## patroclo (30 Luglio 2021)

void ha detto:


> C'è una profonda differenza fra selezione - naturale e non - e manipolazione genetica.
> Sicuramente lo scopo primario degli OGM è l'aumento della produttività e la diminuzione dei costi, ma se questo implica un miglioramento delle condizioni ambientali perché demonizzare.
> Vero anche che l'ibrido è sterile, ma tu davvero pensi che chi coltiva a livello industriale (che è poi chi usa i pesticidi) userebbe la stessa semenza per più di un raccolto? Il mais ibrido, che è pure sterile, esiste da ben prima degli OGM veri e proprio ed ha monopolizzato il mercato del mais destinato all'alimentazione animale (cioè il 99,9%). D'altra parte pure il mulo è un ibrido sterile....


Ma io non demonizzo dico solo che pecchi d'ingenuità.


----------



## Vera (30 Luglio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma poi la madre è sempre certa il padre forse?


Questo non lo so. Nel mio caso è certo.


----------



## void (30 Luglio 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Ma io non demonizzo dico solo che pecchi d'ingenuità.


Che fatica, non mi riferivo a te parlavo in generale. Mica sei al centro del mondo.
A me invece pare che tu pecchi di presunzione..


----------



## patroclo (30 Luglio 2021)

void ha detto:


> Che fatica, non mi riferivo a te parlavo in generale. Mica sei al centro del mondo.
> A me invece pare che tu pecchi di presunzione..


Ho un buon ego , non OGM....
Pota ....stavi rispondendo a me


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sempre per il politicamente corretto...ma stiamo veramente esagerando...
> Allora in automatico i figli dovrebbero avere per correttezza il doppio cognome messo in ordine alfabetico per non discriminare nessuno....


Vabbè se a te piaceva “patria potestà“ ok, a casa mia non piaceva.

Ho la sensazione che vi facciate un po’ (tutti eh, non tu) prendere in giro da fattori casuali.
Non esiste una modulistica imposta alle scuole. Ogni segreteria usa quello che risulta più comodo o comprensibile.
Ci sono scuole che hanno usato la scritta “firma del padre o di chi ne fa le veci” per decenni dopo che era cambiato il diritto di famiglia, perché l‘addetto copiava i vecchi moduli e poi faceva troppe fotocopie di riserva.
In altre hanno messo la scritta corretta che è appunto “firma degli esercenti la potestà genitoriale“, poi i genitori non capivano e allora hanno aggiunto padre e madre. Poi ci si è resi conto che moltissime madri e soprattutto bambini erano in imbarazzo perché il padre era sparito o non c’era mai stato.
Qualche segreteria ha pensato di mettere 1 e 2 per poi poter dire a voce “basta uno”.
Da un modello è nata una polemica inesistente.
Una coppia omosessuale allo stato attuale ha un solo genitore, quello biologico, perché il partner non può neppure adottare il bambino.
Stiamo parlando di aria.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Luglio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè se a te piaceva “patria potestà“ ok, a casa mia non piaceva.


Non ho mica detto quello...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non ho mica detto quello...


Scusa. Ho modificato il post.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Luglio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè se a te piaceva “patria potestà“ ok, a casa mia non piaceva.
> 
> Ho la sensazione che vi facciate un po’ (tutti eh, non tu) prendere in giro da fattori casuali.
> Non esiste una modulistica imposta alle scuole. Ogni segreteria usa quello che risulta più comodo o comprensibile.
> ...


Io mica parlavo di modulistica, scuola e bla bla bla. Ho solo chiesto se piace genitore uno e genitore due, nient’altro. Tutto il resto è stato colorato da altri.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Luglio 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Parli come le coppie "classiche" siano in qualche modo l'ideale...e di prove in merito non ne vedo.


Difatti non c’è oggi alcuna prova che la coppia classica sia meglio o peggio della coppia omosessuale per crescere figli adottati o meno.
Esistono solo le convinzioni personali, basate su valori propri, su storia, cultura, costumi, ma niente più.
A mio avviso da genitore di 4 figli in coppia classica ritengo che i ragazzi necessitino di disciplina e amore che si traduce in supporto, sponsorizzazione, affetto, disponibilità, mentre la disciplina si traduce in fermezza e autorevolezza da non confondere con autoritarismo.
che tutto ciò venga elargito da due mamme, due papà una mamma e un papà dal mio punta di vista di genitore ma anche di figlio cambia esattamente nulla.
quando voglio bene voglio bene, non sto a guardare cosa combina a letto.
del resto assistiamo spesso a coppie classiche molto diseducative per atteggiamenti più o meno voluti Ma sicuramente evitabili.
cio’ che però trovo molto ipocrita è questo voler cancellare nomi per farci sembrare una civiltà più avanzata, ma per progredire non serve censurare bensì accogliere le diversità e trasformarle in uguaglianze.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Luglio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè se a te piaceva “patria potestà“ ok, a casa mia non piaceva.
> 
> Ho la sensazione che vi facciate un po’ (tutti eh, non tu) prendere in giro da fattori casuali.
> Non esiste una modulistica imposta alle scuole. Ogni segreteria usa quello che risulta più comodo o comprensibile.
> ...


Secondo me invece sei tu che non cogli il punto. Genitore 1 e 2 serve a non discriminare le coppie composte da due uomini e due donne


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Secondo me invece sei tu che non cogli il punto. Genitore 1 e 2 serve a non discriminare le coppie composte da due uomini e due donne


Esatto, in un mondo in cui “loro” si sentono discriminati.
Ma ai “classici” frega davvero qualcosa di discriminarli? A me personalmente ad esempio no. Ed ai figli? Credo nemmeno.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Secondo me invece sei tu che non cogli il punto. Genitore 1 e 2 serve a non discriminare le coppie composte da due uomini e due donne


Non esistono!
Legalmente rispetto ai bambini è nessuno anche la donna convivente che sostituisce la madre biologica ( o l’uomo convivente che sostituisce il padre “latitante”) anche se quei bambini li ama e li accudisce.
Non può essere stato messo 1 e 2 per accondiscendere a una paternità o maternità non riconosciuta.
Semplicemente NON può firmare chi non è legalmente riconosciuto.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Luglio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non esistono!
> Legalmente rispetto ai bambini è nessuno anche la donna convivente che sostituisce la madre biologica ( o l’uomo convivente che sostituisce il padre “latitante”) anche se quei bambini li ama e li accudisce.
> Non può essere stato messo 1 e 2 per accondiscendere a una paternità o maternità non riconosciuta.
> Semplicemente NON può firmare chi non è legalmente riconosciuto.


Tu parli di firme io parlo della significato. Si vuole abolire madre e padre esattamente come uomo e donna per non discriminare.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tu parli di firme io parlo della significato. Si vuole abolire madre e padre esattamente come uomo e donna per non discriminare.


Ma non puoi attribuire un significato a un modulo, che personalmente non ho mai sentito che sia stato visto da una mia conoscenza, che non ha possibilità di essere usato in quel modo perché la legislazione vigente non lo consente, come pure ho detto, nemmeno a coppie etero.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2021)

Io trovo molto più significativa la auto definizione di genere.
Ma non ha nulla a che vedere con la genitorialità


----------



## Nocciola (30 Luglio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non puoi attribuire un significato a un modulo, che personalmente non ho mai sentito che sia stato visto da una mia conoscenza, che non ha possibilità di essere usato in quel modo perché la legislazione vigente non lo consente, come pure ho detto, nemmeno a coppie etero.


Non stiamo parlando di moduli


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non stiamo parlando di moduli


Chiunque difende questa cosa per non essere additato come falso e ipocrita farà sempre finta che si parli di moduli.
In modo da poter dire: ma io? Ma vaaaaa coshai capito si sta facendo una legge solo per la modulistica scolastica…non penserai mica che volevo cancellare la mamma e il papà…


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Chiunque difende questa cosa per non essere additato come falso e ipocrita farà sempre finta che si parli di moduli.
> In modo da poter dire: ma io? Ma vaaaaa coshai capito si sta facendo una legge solo per la modulistica scolastica…non penserai mica che volevo cancellare la mamma e il papà…


Stai sognando.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Luglio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stai sognando.


No sono in spiaggia in riva a un fiume, all’ombra di una frasca a guardare gnocche iggnude bagnarsi. 
E non è un sogno!


----------



## perplesso (30 Luglio 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Parli come le coppie "classiche" siano in qualche modo l'ideale...e di prove in merito non ne vedo.


parli come Vladimir Luxuria.   così come sono necessari un maschio ed una femmina per procreare, è naturale avere un padre ed una madre per crescere ed educare i figli.

Poi sì certo è dai tempi di Hammurabi all'incirca che si prevedono le situazioni in cui uno o entrambi i genitori vengono a mancare per N motivi. il che non significa che debba cambiare lo standard.

che poi è standard da cambiare solo se ci limitamo alla provincialistica visione da Manhattan della situazione, in tutto il resto del mondo più o meno civilizzato l'ipotesi di considerare "naturale" la coppia lgbtq+  nemmeno è considerata.  giustamente.


----------



## perplesso (30 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tu parli di firme io parlo della significato. Si vuole abolire madre e padre esattamente come uomo e donna per non discriminare.


ma esattamente chi è che si sente discriminato da parole come padre, madre, uomo, donna?

perchè a parte quei 4 scemi dei Gay Pride, non ho mai conosciuto persone omosex che fossero sconvolte da questo


----------



## patroclo (30 Luglio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> parli come Vladimir Luxuria.   così come sono necessari un maschio ed una femmina per procreare, è naturale avere un padre ed una madre per crescere ed educare i figli.
> 
> Poi sì certo è dai tempi di Hammurabi all'incirca che si prevedono le situazioni in cui uno o entrambi i genitori vengono a mancare per N motivi. il che non significa che debba cambiare lo standard.
> 
> che poi è standard da cambiare solo se ci limitamo alla provincialistica visione da Manhattan della situazione, in tutto il resto del mondo più o meno civilizzato l'ipotesi di considerare "naturale" la coppia lgbtq+  nemmeno è considerata.  giustamente.


...come sei noiosamente antico


----------



## perplesso (30 Luglio 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...come sei noiosamente antico


ormai sono più antichi i polcor


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Chiunque difende questa cosa per non essere additato come falso e ipocrita farà sempre finta che si parli di moduli.
> In modo da poter dire: ma io? Ma vaaaaa coshai capito si sta facendo una legge solo per la modulistica scolastica…non penserai mica che volevo cancellare la mamma e il papà…


A parte la finezza con cui mi hai dato della falsa, cosa che fa parte del tuo stile, mi vuoi dire qual è la legge o la proposta di legge che introduce “genitore 1 e genitore 2”?


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Luglio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte la finezza con cui mi hai dato della falsa, cosa che fa parte del tuo stile, mi vuoi dire qual è la legge o la proposta di legge che introduce “genitore 1 e genitore 2”?


il mio compito qui è essere sincero, non fine.
magari con altri provo anche esserlo, ma con altri però. 
no, non ti voglio dire nulla di più di quello che ti ho già detto.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> il mio compito qui è essere sincero, non fine.
> magari con altri provo anche esserlo, ma con altri però.
> no, non ti voglio dire nulla di più di quello che ti ho già detto.


Si può discutere di tutto, ma da una base di realtà.


----------



## danny (30 Luglio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> No sono in spiaggia in riva a un fiume, all’ombra di una frasca a guardare gnocche iggnude bagnarsi.
> E non è un sogno!


Trebbia?


----------



## danny (30 Luglio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma esattamente chi è che si sente discriminato da parole come padre, madre, uomo, donna?
> 
> perchè a parte quei 4 scemi dei Gay Pride, non ho mai conosciuto persone omosex che fossero sconvolte da questo


Manco io.  E il figlio dei miei vicini gay ormai ha 13 anni.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si può discutere di tutto, ma da una base di realtà.


Allora per te è dura discutere di qualcosa. 
amen, avanti un altro.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Agosto 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Trebbia?


Penso che ti terrai la curiosità.


----------



## danny (2 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Penso che ti terrai la curiosità.


Di luoghi ove stare igggnudi con presenza femminile sui fiumi non ce ne sono tanti.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Agosto 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Di luoghi ove stare igggnudi con presenza femminile sui fiumi non ce ne sono tanti.


Sono sul Tagliamento, in trasferta per lavoro. E c’è un bel giro pure qua.


----------



## FataIgnorante (11 Agosto 2021)

Padre e Madre


----------

